# Constipation Help



## modernInvestor (Mar 23, 2014)

Hello,

I have been suffering from mild IBS throughout most of my life. I am 29 years old.

Recently I had intense food poisoning. This included intense vomiting as well as diarrhea. It would be safe to say that my entire system was cleaned out. Once I began feeling better I began to eat again.

It's been about a week and a half and I have had extreme constipation. I live an active lifestyle. Have tried fiber, prune juice, and miralax. These efforts have resulted in either very liquid diarrhea that contains no solid waste, or pencil thin strands and sometimes even small, thin, yet flat stools. All together, the amount of actual stool is very minimal . . . especially considering that I have eaten some large meals since recovering from my illness.

I have seen a doctor who did a general health examination including stomach taps, pressing on my stomach in different areas, and also a rectal exam. He believe that I may have a stool impaction.

He ordered me to take *half a prescription of Gavilyte-N. I am concerned about taking this because the warnings list not to take it when experiencing severe constipation.

Right now for example, when I take miralax I get an uncomfortable feeling like intense diarrhea but I feel like I can't let it out. It's as if it's stuck behind a blockage. It's a very uncomfortable sickening urgent feeling. My stomach feels bloated and uncomfortable. I'm worried that if I take Gavilyte that I may have a more severe yet similar experience.

Has anyone taken Gavilyte? Do you recommend that I take it? I would love to get everyone's feedback.

Thanks!


----------



## bbrad_98 (Jan 26, 2014)

I've never taken Gavilyte so I can't tell you anything about it. If you are concerned, why don't you call your physician and double-check with them in view of the warning on the label?


----------



## songbird (Dec 21, 2009)

I did a Google search and Gavilyte sounds like Golytely which is used as a bowel prep before a colonoscopy. Sounds like your doctor wants you to take 1/2 the dose necessary to use as a prep for a colonoscopy. I would try it if I were you and see what happens.

I have been severely constipated for many many years: 10 years ago i tried Miralax; i even doubled the dose. it was awful. felt like I had to go really bad and could not and then there was some leakage. i never took the stuff again.

I have taken magnesium citrate pills for 14 years now; i discovered magnesium citrate pills on this site. It is the only thing that helps me. I am in my 60's now and am totally constipated and have been so for over 30 years. Before I took magnesium citrate pills i took milk of magnesia which worked great but made me sick after so many years of taking it. Perhaps you should consider magnesium. it works for many people. You could start with a small dose and increase it as you need it.


----------



## modernInvestor (Mar 23, 2014)

I did try the Gavilyte and it cleared out my system. It was an all day process for sure!

Anyway, thanks for all of the suggestions. I will look into taking magnesium citrate. It sounds like a great solution.

Thanks!


----------

